# Geldscheine erstellen



## Bedlam (19. April 2011)

Hi, könnte da mal Hilfe gebrauchen!

Nicht das hier gleich einer kommt und sagt der will Falschgeld machen, nein darum soll es nicht gehen. Ich möchte aber Geldscheine entwerden, für eine Spiel für Kindern und suche jetzt nach einem geeigneten Tuturiol dafür! Wenn jemand was weiß wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Bedlam


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2011)

Hi,
was meinst du mit entwerten?
Geldschein Bilder kannst du nicht mit Photoshop öffnen, da bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung bzgl. Geldfälschung.
Es gab zwar mal einen Patch um das zu umgehen, aber ob du den noch findest kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.
Also zeichne am besten selber welche.

Viele Grüße


----------



## tombe (20. April 2011)

Ich glaube er meint "entwer*f*en" und nicht "entwer*t*en" bzw. "entwer*d*en".

Vielleicht kannst du ja damit was anfangen:

http://www.supernature-forum.de/zeichnen/71019-cash-printer-spielgeld-entwerfen.html

http://www.banknotesworld.com/thread.php?postid=106451


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2011)

> Ich glaube er meint "entwerfen" und nicht "entwerten" bzw. "entwerden".


Damit könntest du recht haben da sich ja auch das d neben dem f befindet .

Gruß


----------



## Bedlam (21. April 2011)

Ja, habe mich da wohl vertippt und es nicht bemerckt! Meinte natürlich entwerfen! 

@tombe Viele Dank, den Cash Printer werde ich mal ausprobieren! Wollte aber eher eigene Geldscheine erstellen. 

Soll Spielgeld für eine Kinderstadt werden!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2011)

Hi,
ansonsten würde ich mich einfach hinsetzen und mal aufzeichenen wie der Geldschein aussehen soll.
Dann kannst diese Skizze einscannen udn nachbauen.
Grundsätzlich würde ich dir dafür aber Illustrator ans Herz legen, da du zwar auch in PS mit Pfaden arbeiten kannst diese jedoch bei der Augabe reduziert werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bedlam (24. April 2011)

Danke für die Antwort! Dachte mir schon das Illustrator oder ähnliches dafür besser sind! Hab ich nur leider so gar keine Ahnung davon und müste ich mir erst mal drauf schaufeln!


----------



## tombe (24. April 2011)

Also wenn das ein einmaliger Einsatz wäre, dann würde ich mir etwas günstigeres als Illustrator suchen (wobei das sicher kein Urteil über die Qualität des Programmes sein soll).

Inkscape könnte da vielleicht auch schon helfen.


----------

